
Introducing Verizon Cloud - gaadd33
http://beta.cloud.verizon.com/
======
hkmurakami
My initial reaction was, "What the @#$%??" But after seeing the "Reserved
Network Performance" line in their pitch, I started wondering.

Business success is all about creating unfair advantages and keeping them
(imo). With Net Neutrality dead and Verizon being the (from what I can tell)
the best network provider in the US, perhaps they can leverage this "unfair
advantage" into commercial success.

What applications depend on network performance above all else?

~~~
notacoward
"What applications depend on network performance above all else?"

A lot, indirectly, because that's how their storage is connected.

------
ajainy
1\. Their regional data centers 2\. CDN (if they providing) more closer to
residential customers. 3\. :), preferred streaming compare to netflix

EDIT: Found spec link [http://beta.cloud.verizon.com/cloud-compute/compute-
specific...](http://beta.cloud.verizon.com/cloud-compute/compute-
specifications)

------
jchulce
So far, all pricing is "to be announced". Also, the only compute location in
the US currently available is Virginia.

------
outside1234
why would anyone in their right mind choose Verizon?

~~~
gaadd33
Better SLA and support options maybe, also I would guess Verizon's network (at
least for the US) is better than most cloud providers. They also seem to offer
some interesting encryption options for their storage service.

